

EU drafts new regulations on High Frequency Trading (MiFID II) - JonnieCache
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=IP/11/1219&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en

======
JonnieCache
You can find links to the full text of the directives here:
[http://ec.europa.eu/internal_market/securities/isd/mifid_en....](http://ec.europa.eu/internal_market/securities/isd/mifid_en.htm)

However if you can read EU directives for more than about 8 seconds without
begging for sweet oblivion then you are far stronger than I.

